# carp and catfish tourament springfield lake



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

there will be a a carp and catfish tourament at springfield lake this sat 5-28 8pm to 8am payouy for biggest carp and catfish plus hourly payout for biggest fish for the hour.there will also be a seminar on euro carp fishing including tackle,equiment,bait,bait making,held by the akron carp crew behind the safety building on 224 from 3-5 pm hope to see you all there


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

What is the entry fee? And is this shore fishing or boats too?

And is it really 8pm-8am or 8am-8pm?

Thanks


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its probally 8pm-8am because thats when the big cats come out. dont take my word for the times though


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

That's one long tournament. I would go bit I got to be up early on sunday

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes it is 8pm to 8am. I have fished it several times. Its a good time.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Are you allowed to bowfish in this tournament?


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Entry fee is $10 for big carp and/or $5 for big cat and/or you can get into the hourly tournaments at $1 per hour per carp or cat. 
.
Sorry, no bowfishing allowed.
.
This is a night tournament, it runs from 8pm-8am. 
.
Registration is at 224 Bait & Tackle.
.
Shore fishing only.


----------

